# Favourite Book?



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

Mine is hard to pick, you know 'cos I read so many, But I think the closest is 'way of the kings' by Brandon Sanderson

Be careful, it's a big book.


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

I'm guessing that the lack of answers means that people don't read books anymore?


----------



## Zorua (May 18, 2011)

Are you retarded or are you just plain stupid?
Do you expect people to answer so quickly?


----------



## leeday100196 (May 18, 2011)

Sethevere said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that the lack of answers means that people don't read books anymore?


No, but you can INFER that people are too busy gaming (remember, this is a GAMING site) to read nowadays. 

On that note, my favourite book is the Alcatraz Smedry Series.


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

............. Yes............ Sorry...........
So, favourite book?

*Posts merged*



			
				leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Sethevere said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...........................................


----------



## leeday100196 (May 18, 2011)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


He's new and impatient, give him time. He'll learn, perhaps the hard way, but he'll learn.

And seth, PLEASE don't genie this comment.


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> And seth, PLEASE don't genie this comment.



ok ok, but bewarned...... got nothing sorry


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

@ Zorua

... so, uh, favourite book?


----------



## Edgedancer (May 18, 2011)

As a single book, mine would have to be Temple by Matthew Reilly. I would choose a book form my favourite series but I cant really choose a single book thats better.


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

Thanks,
I'm a bit of a book guru, "all things English" guy, and Matthew Reilly writes some pretty high-octane stuff


----------



## Zorua (May 18, 2011)

STOP DOUBLE POSTING!
Did you ever bother to read the rules?
Oh and I don't read many books.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 18, 2011)

Sethevere said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> I'm a bit of a book guru, "all things English" guy, and Matthew Reilly writes some pretty high-octane stuff


I noticed you were Australian so I thought you may have read his stuff. I am much the same. I certainly love me some literature.

Also, I would advise you to stop double posting on the forums. Just edit the previous post as it keeps the forum cleaner.


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

that was a mistake

@ Zorua


----------



## leeday100196 (May 18, 2011)

Im with Zorua. Stop double posting, there is an "edit" option right next to the "quote" option on YOUR posts.


----------



## Narayan (May 18, 2011)

zorua, relax. you gotta chill man. fave book? i don't know. i read mostly manga, a few books only. 
but the 2 short stories i love from when i was young, is Mischief in Fez and Pygmalion and Galatea.


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

@ whom it may concern

Got it, no double posting

P.S. Leeday, I bet Edgedancer feels left out, he _also_ said no double posting, sheesh!
say "sorry Edgedancer"


----------



## Edgedancer (May 18, 2011)

Okay guys, I think we have made our point. How about we try and steer this topic back to what he originally wanted to talk about.
One thing I noticed about your favourite book Sethevere is that it uses a cover style that has recently come into fashion. The white background with flowing colours (not too sure on how to describe it) was popularised by Brent Weeks in his debut novels, the Night Angel Trilogy. It was very visually striking and as such, most of his book sales were triggered by the cover catching peoples eye in the store. I highly recommend you give them a read if you are into dark/adult fantasy.


----------



## Sethevere (May 18, 2011)

ok I'm back

My dog is like me, a ninja, she just slayed two mice


I was clean up crew


----------



## Edgedancer (May 18, 2011)

Huh? This is not a forum when you have to update us as too what is going on, minute by minute. If you dont reply straight away, its not a major worry for us. We will just assume you are doing something else and will come back later.


----------



## Shockwind (May 18, 2011)

Trashed Post said:
			
		

> _*snip_


You don't have to say what you're doing right now, Sethevere. But you can talk about it in the Blog Articles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On-Topic: Favorite Book? Don't have one, since I always read manga.


----------



## chris888222 (May 18, 2011)

I hardly read now... but sometimes when I'm bored I'll just pick up my lil' bro's twilight and read


----------



## Buleste (May 18, 2011)

Mines quite simple Lord Of The Rings Trilogy.


----------



## signz (May 18, 2011)

Hm, hard question.. I have several favorite books.
Flash, Replay, A Bridge of Years, Der Funke des Chronos (German book about time travelling and the big fire of Hamburg), The Gone-Away World and what I'm currently reading (and already loving) Game of Thrones.
All, except GoT, in German. (yes, I love time travel stories)


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 18, 2011)

Personally i think that all of the books by john green are amazing and also i think that the time travelers wife is also amazing.


----------



## smile72 (May 18, 2011)

I don't read many books nowadays but I do read a lot of manga, and I play a lot of text heavy RPG's. But my favorite book would be a three way tie between The Hours - Michael Cummingham, The Color Purple - Alice Walker, and Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell.


----------



## Ryufushichou (May 18, 2011)

The Skullduggery Pleasent Series By Derek Landy, absolutely brilliant books ^^


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 18, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm a self-proclaimed bibliophile, so I've read quite a lot, picking a favorite is near-impossible. Right now, i'd say it's probably On Writing by my favorite author Stephen King. Just a refreshing take on the whole writing thing. Through the years, the books that I really liked would have to include:

Harry Potter and the Prizoner of Azkaban - The bookstore inexplicably had no copies of Sorcerer's Stone nor Chamber of Secrets back then, so this was the first one I read. Actually started me on the whole reading bit. I've started devouring books since then XD
Let The Right One In - Just epic. The ending in particular, just so affecting considering the circumstances the characters were in.
The Long Walk - King wrote this under his pseudonym, and is quite different from his other stories/novels. The vision, and the insight in the story is just different from your typical "magalomaniacal government" story.
Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption - Yep, this was a story before it was a movie, also written by King. Technically, it came as part of a four-story collection in Different Seasons. It's just a good story built on the simple premise of hope.
IT - One of the most comprehensive out-and-out horror stories written by King. I made the mistake of reading this while in a hospital, I advise you not make the same error. Good news is, I didn't develop coulrophobia from it (get the pun/wordplay?).
Timeline - Ask any fans of the late Crichton, and by default you'll prob get Jurassic Park and The New World as their favorite book. Timeline is a lesser-known story, also a technothriller based on the idea of time-travel via somethings  about quantum wafers and such which goes wrong (don't they always?).


I've probably forgotten some books I've read that deserve to be on my list... Hmmm...


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 18, 2011)

i dont know i read only when im bored but that was when i went to school during lectures(i may have been reading but i was still paying attention)  and that was from harry potter series to a series of unfortunate events, to the twilight saga.

maybe i should pick some of my old books up for a reread


----------



## wasim (May 18, 2011)

Archie comics 

and famous five !


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 18, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Archie comics
> 
> and famous five !




Hm, hadn't thought of that... Purists almost always abhor comic books, even graphic novels for reasons unknown to me, but I guess they should count.

My favorites are Kingdom Come, Batman: The Killing Joke and of course, Kick Ass.

EDIT: Hadn't gotten around to reading Watchmen... Is it as good as the hype says it is?


----------



## BORTZ (May 18, 2011)

Dont mind local troll Zorua. 

My favorite book is called Saint by Ted DeKker. Its about an assassain who doesnt know who he is and is trying to remember while trying to do his job.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 18, 2011)

IT - Probably one of the best Stephen King books. It's so... exact, so comprehensive, and so fucking thick that it also made my eyes bleed out. But it was an AMAZING book, nonetheless.

The Shining - Another masterpiece by King. The message that it was trying to employ was unique since it wasn't so much supernatural but it was human, just in a supernatural setting. The ending just gets me every time.

When Will Jesus Bring The Porkchops - A brilliant comedy book, I don't think I've ever laughed this hard at a book in my whole life. I've read all of the George Carlin books but this one just takes the cake.

Great Expectations - Personally my favorite Dickens Novel, I find the plot in this one connects to me the most out of all the novels. Bummer about the *mediocre* movie though.

Les Miserables - Read this on a day where there was no power. I must say, although this gave me a huge headache due to both the blistering heat and the confusing use of French, the plot is GENIUS.

A Series of Unfortunate Events Series - Daniel Handler is a great storyteller. Somehow making the misery and loss of all hope seem funny and in a sort of sarcastic way in a children's book was.. just amazing. Read the entire series and loved every single one of them.

The Satanic Bible - If any person of authority found out I was reading an e-book of The Satanic Bible, they would probably kill me. That being said, I think that the book had some shining moments that described human nature and psychology pretty well. I didn't bother to read the part about rituals, but the essays from The Book of Lucifer were very good.

Bible - Now for the counterpart. While I may not believe in most of the Bible, I consider it a great work of literature. The symbolism used and the expression of the message it was trying to convey was excellent. I may not agree with the messages, but the way they told it was really good.

Harry Potter series - This was basically my childhood. It had it's ups and downs, but overall the story was told with such wonder and excitement. J.K. Rowling certainly cast her spell on me, and she did so too for a lot of people.

Too much? Well all of these are my faves... it's gonna be difficult picking one in particular.


----------



## chris888222 (May 18, 2011)

Now i remember last year! Well, it's quite kiddie. I really enjoyed the diary of a wimpy kid series (before the movie came out). Although it costs me a hefty S$23.95 per book, it was worth the read, especially when i'm super vexed


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 18, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> IT - Probably one of the best Stephen King books. It's so... exact, so comprehensive, and so fucking thick that it also made my eyes bleed out. But it was an AMAZING book, nonetheless.
> 
> The Shining - Another masterpiece by King. The message that it was trying to employ was unique since it wasn't so much supernatural but it was human, just in a supernatural setting. The ending just gets me every time.
> 
> ...



ur awesome for liking those two series  im trying to get all the A Series of Unfortunate Events to reread at a thrift store they usually have at least one of the books i got 5 of them one time for 50 cents a piece.  but the problem is i only go there once a month.  maybe i'll consider amazon or ebay.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 18, 2011)

Hands down my favorite book series is The Chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelazny. Its 10 books but you can usually find them all in one at the book stores.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Amber stories take place in two, true worlds: Amber, and the Courts of Chaos. Other worlds, including our Earth, are but "shadows" of the tension between the two true worlds. The Courts of Chaos is situated in Shadow at the very edge of Chaos itself. Royals of Amber who have negotiated the Pattern, can travel freely through the shadows. By shifting between shadows, one can appear to alter reality by choosing which elements of which shadows to keep, and which to move between.



Amber wiki


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 18, 2011)

It's hard to choose a single favourite book, but my favourite series is the "Chaos Walking" trilogy by Patrick Ness. It consists of three books and they're all awesome. If you haven't read them, you should definitely check them out. I also like the Cherub series, I presume people have heard of it as it's pretty popular.


----------



## Depravo (May 18, 2011)

I must have read it at least 10 times and it still makes me laugh.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 20, 2011)

Pratchett FTW. And I've loved Neil Gaiman since his 2000AD days.

Pretty much all the Discworld books apart from Last Continent.

Foundation and Earth by Isaac Asimov.

Dune by Frank Herbert.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 20, 2011)

Though I love so many books, my favorite would likely be Contact by Carl Sagan. 
some other works that are very much worth reading (in no particular order) :
The Sword of Truth (series) by Terry Goodkind
The Nightrunner Saga - Lynn Flewelling
The Dark Tower (series) - Steve King (I also recommend some of King's other books, such as IT, Desperation, Insomnia, The Stand; but none so highly as this series)
Otherland (series) - Tad Williams
Women of the Otherworld (series) - Kelley Armstrong

There are many more, but these are off the top of my head. Will add others when I return.
(yes I'm a big fan of trilogies, sagas, and parentheses)


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 20, 2011)

*nudges Vulpes*

Nothing (no matter how relevant) should ever be parenthesized. LOL. Forgot where I read that...

Also, it's Stephen... [rabid fanboy, sorry, couldn't hold it in]

Also, to add to my earlier list...

The Hunger Games - Loved it, and the series overall, but really, it's the first one, where everything is just clear and not obscured by propaganda that really grew on me.



Spoiler



Also, couldn't see why the author killed off Prim in The Mockingjay. I mean, she was the entire reason Katniss ever even participated in the Hunger Games in the first place. (perhaps to mock her?)



Where the Red Fern grows - If this was a true story, Hachiko would pale in comparison.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2011)

*grins and chuckles* 
Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 21, 2011)

I like the Inheritance trilogy by Christopher Paolini also.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

I love the harry potter series, the inheritence saga (eragon, eldest and brisngr), the lord of the rings trilogy, Jeffery Archer books (e.g- quiver full of arrows) and Dan Brown Mysteries (Da vinci code, etc.)


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

OFF-TOPIC:

I move we sticky this. Looking at the stickied threads, not one of them is about books, so I think the forum deserves at least one stickied book discussion thread...

Also, it at least gives an impression that we aren't all trolls...


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> OFF-TOPIC:
> 
> I move we sticky this. Looking at the stickied threads, not one of them is about books, so I think the forum deserves at least one stickied book discussion thread...
> 
> Also, it at least gives an impression that we aren't all trolls...



If you could just have a look at the post above yours!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> If you could just have a look at the post above yours!



Yeah, but obvious troll isn't really...

+1 to the sticky idea.


----------



## MFDC12 (May 23, 2011)

Last Exit to Brooklyn by Hubert Selby Jr.
Probably one of the best books I have read from the 20th century. I have read it at least 20 times now in the past 2 years and it never gets old (not to mention the times I read the individual stories by themselves, 'Tralala' and 'The Queen is Dead' = two of my favorite short stories of all time).
I could go on and on about the book but I am not going to but I would recommend everyone to check it out!


----------



## Nujui (May 24, 2011)

The Harry Potter Series. I can't seem to stop rereading it. I like it very much.


----------



## imshortandrad (May 24, 2011)

The Catcher in the Rye and To Kill a Mockingbird were pretty good.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 24, 2011)

The Perks of being a Wallflower 

Its not even like a book

Its an EXPERIENCE


----------



## Fudge (May 24, 2011)

I don't usually read books much, but Game Over was an excellent book on the video game industry during the 80s and early 90s. Theres so many personal accounts and neat information. I highly recommend it. I gotta find a copy of "All Your Base Are Belong to Us". It looks great.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 24, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> The Catcher in the Rye and To Kill a Mockingbird were pretty good.
> Why are you the only one to say To Kill a Mockingbird so far, yet it's such a good book? (I personally haven't read it, but everyone who has says it is...)
> 
> QUOTE(ThatDudeWithTheFood @ May 24 2011, 09:47 AM) The Perks of being a Wallflower
> ...


Haven't read it yet, will borrow it out from the library after I'm finished with the AWESOME book called Department 19. If you like CoD and you like Vampire stories (like dracula books, not gay Vampire Diaries) then you'll love this book.


----------



## arogance1 (May 25, 2011)

Enders Game by Orson Scott Card.

I used to list my favourite books as Discworld series, The Green mile, The Shawshank Redemption (although its only a short story).  But then I read Enders Game and it just blew the others away.



			
				Duskye said:
			
		

> The Harry Potter Series. I can't seem to stop rereading it. I like it very much.


If you want a more grown up series about magic, try: 
The Black Magician Trilogy by Trudi Canavan;
The Shadows of the Apt series by Adrian Tchaickovsky;
Spellwright by Blake Charlton;
FableHaven by Brandon Mull
or even try the Artemis Fowl series if you're not quite ready to move into serious fantasy.

Harry potter was ok, but nothing mind blowing


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 25, 2011)

Hmm Enders Game eh, this thread has some potential after all.

My number one is no easy choice (oh and by the way, I have a quite immense library, but I have had 50 years to make it that way).

Dune by Frank Herbert would seem an easy choice. But all the more so if you add the entire series.

Tolkien's Lord of the Rings is impossible to not mention.

Massive fan of Terry Brooks because of Sword of Shanara.

But Terry Goodkind's Wizard's First Rule is also a major hit with me.

But those are all fiction too.

Now if you want a book to reeeeeeally get an effect, I say try reading Demon Haunted World by Carl Sagan. Because it is not fiction, and the thing is, after reading it, odds are you can never look at all the absolute bullshit of this world the same way ever again. Just try and care about the Bible after seeing the world properly.

Light of Other Days by Arthur C Clarke will also really blow you away for how it makes you think about things you would not normally spend any time thinking about.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

Necro-bump FTW?

Anyway, read this book "Keeper" recently. Being a football fan, it's a refreshing take on one of the most underrated positions in football. The story is a bit of a reach, but otherwise, it's fine.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

If we're necro-bumping, then Dragonball Z

Otherwise, To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 5, 2011)

Well its hard to say...
I LOVED the harry potter series.
And I love the Eragon books.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 5, 2011)

Harry Potter series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Totto-chan, the Little Girl at the Window by Tetsuko Kuroyanagi


----------



## Youkai (Jul 5, 2011)

Well for the better known ones I would say " The Wave " by Morton Rhue

else I would say books like " Das Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod " are great ... well nothing for non Germans but yeah ... its about officially wrong used language in several daily aspects.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 6, 2011)

I Am Number Four is a great read.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 6, 2011)

LordLoss series,
Power of five
39 clues


----------



## Selim873 (Jul 6, 2011)

The Night by Elie Wiesel
The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton


----------



## pistone (Jul 6, 2011)

ok i know i would be ......hèèèèèèèm .......like what i can say bad-commented for eternity but my favorite book is from my childhood :
jim button and luke the engine driver by michael ende
i love this book ..........and the yellow one but its hard to find some great yellow books in my native language or even italian T-T


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2011)

speaker for the dead


----------



## Issac (Jul 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Otherland (series) - Tad Williams



Wohoo! I'm not alone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I read all 8 books in one go... or I read the first chapters once... gave up... read the first half of the first book ... gave up again...  then I read it again and understood more... then read all the way up to the half of book 5... forgot what had happened after a hiatus of a couple of years.. and started once again! from 1 to 8! haha... (oh yeah, the books are divided in two in Sweden).

Anyway!

My favourite books:

House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski
The Raw Shark Texts by Steven Hall
The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle by Haruki Murakami (I'll get read 1Q84 tomorrow!!!)

Then I also enjoy Paolini, Pratchett, Gaiman, and the Otori series...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2011)

There! Now nobody has to worry about bumping this topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To keep on topic, I'm going to recommend the Xanth series by Piers Anthony.
These can be understood by children, but they're equally enjoyable for people already inducted into The Adult Conspiracy.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 6, 2011)

I like Hardy boys and the series.


----------



## metamaster (Jul 6, 2011)

I really liked the Winnetou series (even though I didn't finish the 3rd one yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It was written in german, so I got the translated version
It's a westerner about a man the comes to America from Germany, and befriends an Indian named Winnetou. As boring as this sounds, the books are incredible. There is a lot of action, and the series shows how Winnetou and Old Shatterhand (you'll have to read it to find out how he got his name) fight and live in the Old West. I really recommend these books.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jul 6, 2011)

"Gone" by Michael Grant. Its about how everyone over 16 disapeers from a town in teh USA. And people start to mutate and gain like powers and stuff due to radioactivity from the nuclear plant. Its currently a series of four.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 6, 2011)

'To Kill a Mockingbird'

I know it's a book that's been read a million times by just about everyone, but it's still a classic.  I have it sitting on my bookshelf.


----------



## klim28 (Jul 6, 2011)

My favorite since grade school...

A Little Princess by Frances Hodgson Burnett

I love Princess Sara Crewe forever.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't think of a favourite book right now.

A really good book I read recently is, The Maze Runner. It's so enthralling.
Another great book that I also read not too long ago is Starclimber. I suggest that everyone pick it up if they see it at their local library or bookstore.


----------



## Man18 (Jul 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> There! Now nobody has to worry about bumping this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never took you for a piers fan Vulp

my collection...




good stuff
not all of the ones i own but a good portion.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 6, 2011)

The Bible. 

Then Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2011)

Man18 said:
			
		

> I never took you for a piers fan Vulp



Really? I thought my propensity toward puns would make that obvious.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 6, 2011)

Recently became a Grisham fan after reading quite a few of his books. Fantastic novels, and so engaging to read.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, recently I bought a book from Times and it's named a million shades of grey by Cynthia Kadohata. I'm somehow enjoying it.


----------



## Raika (Jul 6, 2011)

A Series of Unfortunate Events.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2011)

Nighteen Eighty Four: for those who watch/watched big brother, this is what the shows are based on
Animal Farm: sounds childish but everyone reads the book in a different way, fab book
Flatland: requires you to be a bit of a nerd to be bothered to read
The Wasp Factory: just a general good book
The Hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy: one book that you just cannot watch the movie instead (watch it after though)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jul 6, 2011)

A Song of Ice and Fire(Also known as Game of Thrones), although I truly wish Martin would speed up on them.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jul 6, 2011)

a whole lot of manga's 
(more then 2000 volumes, still downloading more)


----------



## phinamthi (Jul 15, 2011)

How to Train your Dragon series
Pokemon Adventures series

*Woop! Pkmn fan


----------



## machomuu (Jul 15, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> a whole lot of manga's
> (more then 2000 volumes, still downloading more)


For future reference, manga plural is still manga.


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 7, 2011)

The kite runner - awesome story.


----------



## MountainTune (Aug 10, 2011)

The Bro Code By: Barney Stinson!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 10, 2011)

Unbroken (been on the NY Times Best Sellers list for quite a while!)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 13, 2011)

The Zombie Survival Guide by Max Brooks


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 13, 2011)

It's not a very popular series but it's really exciting minus the semi-lame jokes, its called The Name of this Book is Secret.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 18, 2011)

American Psycho
The Rules of Attraction
Dune
Dune Messiah
Children of Dune
Watchmen
Batman: The Long Halloween

All of which I've read multiple times and will likely read multiple more.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 18, 2011)

kakuri doji ultimo i love that manga.


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 19, 2011)

I have to say The Hunger Games series won me over.


----------



## R4WK1LL (Oct 8, 2011)

Art of Computer Programming Vol. 1-3 by Donald Knuth.. is this kind of book accepted?


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, I have found a new favourite book ever. 




"Name of the Wind" by Patrick Rothfuss is simply an amazing game by a debut author and its sequel, "The Wise Mans Fear" is also amazing.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

Warriors Series by Erin Hunter
Silverwing Series by Kenneth Oppel (I'm still watching the TV show )
Mind the Gap by Tim Lebbon and Christopher Golden
Anything else?


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 8, 2011)

Supernaturalist by Eoin Colfer. I love it.
Websters dictionary 2011.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's not my favourite but after watching AMC's The Walking Dead, I went ahead and searched for the comics online, downloaded all and read them, they're not my favourite but it's definitely in the top 10 things I've read. Also I plan on making another post here when I receive and read my copy of The Walking Dead: Rise of the Governor from Amazon.

Also can I put 999 here? It still counts as reading but just not a book lol.

Got hooked on the Dexter TV series and am aiming to pick up the books, any idea if they're good or not? I've heard only season 1 follows the first book, the rest is all separate...


----------



## arogance1 (Oct 14, 2011)

My fave book has recently become Enders Game and then Enders Shadow


----------



## Depravo (Oct 14, 2011)

Recently read this -





I enjoyed it much more than his 'Nursery Crime' series. Can't wait for the sequels. Currently working through the 'Thursday Next' series.

Since when did books have trailers?


Spoiler


----------



## Logan 5 (Oct 17, 2011)

The End of Eternity - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Pyrofyr (Oct 20, 2011)

Favorite book would be tough, but it would probably be "A Short History of Nearly Everything" by Bill Bryson.

Failing that it would be the Earthsea series.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 21, 2011)

My absolute favorite books would have to be the Narnia series by CS Lewis, Moving Castle series by Diane Wynne Jones, and the Harry Potter series coming in third place.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 12, 2011)

Aeladya said:


> I have to say The Hunger Games series won me over.



High five.
Several of my favorites are
I Am Number Four
A Walk to Remember
The Best of Me
The Call of the Wild
Animal Farm

and much more. I kinda transformed into a reader these past months. O.o


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just recently started on 'A Song of Ice and Fire'. Finished 'A Game of Thrones' and 'A Clash of Kings' already. Just about started on 'A Storm of Swords', but got sidetracked by other concerns.

Damn, I love the dialogue in this entire series. This is the way English ought to be spoken, I think.

Winter is coming!


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't usually read books, But my favorite to catch my attention was Shinigami No Ballad. AWESOME SERIES


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

The Robert Langdon Series By Dan Brown
Angels And Demons > The Da Vinci Code > The Lost Symbol


And The Host By Stephanie Myer was brilliant.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 12, 2012)

The Kite Runner
"For you a thousand times and over !  "


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

Last time I read a book was... before I got my 3DS (Aus launch day), and I can't even remember what it was


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 16, 2012)

So why post here if you don't even remember what you last read?
Pft.
Some new faves of mine are 13 Reasons Why by Jay Asher.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just recently finished "A Storm of Swords", on to "A Feast for Crows". My reading pace has slowed down a lot due to writing and whatnot. Damn.

Also, just recently watched the movie "I am Number 4"  and was thinking maybe I'd read the books, too.


----------



## rehevkor (Feb 12, 2012)

No one favourite book.. favorite authors/series Wheel Of Time, Terry Pratchett, Dark Tower.. to name a handful.

Currently breaking in my new Kindle with Dune.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 11, 2012)

Tough question... I've got multiple.
Harry Potter (all of the odd numbered ones)
The Hunger Games (except Mockingjay)
Naruto
Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories the manga
Hikaru no Go
Yotsuba&!
Bleach
...and many more.


----------



## Guitfiddle (May 7, 2012)

Dirt Music by Tim Winton


----------



## kel1986 (Aug 4, 2012)

My favourite book is Flowers on the attic by Virginia Andrews


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 4, 2012)

Hard to say.
I love the Harry Potter books, but I wouldn't say one of them is my favorite.
Best book I read in a while is 'Looking for Alaska' by John Green.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Aug 5, 2012)

I hadn't read a full book in over 5 years until The Hunger Games hit theaters this year. I loved the film so I decided to read the series for the first time. I truly enjoyed the final book in the trilogy. The first two weren't too bad, but the third is my favorite of the three and probably my favorite book. It's not like I have a huge list to pick from


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 11, 2012)

Hunger Games. Love it


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2012)

edit: Sh*t taste was sh*t. :/


----------



## dogmarch (Oct 31, 2012)

err,  read looking for alaska by john green.. and it got me hooked.. also the chronicles of the imaginarium geographica by james a. owen. just the twist and the time traveling and all the literary allusions. wow.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 31, 2012)

The Name of the Wind, A Game of Thrones, and The Lies of Locke Lamora. Not sure which one is my absolute favorite.


----------



## YoshiRider123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Probably The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown. Really interesting book.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Nov 23, 2012)

Angela's Ashes


----------



## ferofax (Dec 2, 2012)

The Little Prince (because he's a bad ass kid who never has to answer questions. lolno)
Jonathan Livingston Seagull (because he can teleport through space and time).
Holy Blood, Holy Grail (feels like reading textbook though)
LOTR series (waaay before the movies)
There might be some others but I can't remember much anymore.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 29, 2013)

my favorite is catcher in the rye. I don't remember 98% of the story but it was enjoyable. I really liked the dialogue and the main character. the story felt so modern, i was shocked to find out the book was released in 1950s.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 30, 2013)

Saint by Ted DekKer


----------



## PortablePlatypus (Feb 12, 2013)

House of Leaves. Give it 30 mins or so. You're welcome.


----------



## XDel (Feb 12, 2013)

Technopoly: The Surrender of Culture to Technology

By: Neil Postman


----------



## ishin (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmm I don't think I have just one favourite but the most recent reads that come to mind are "The name of the wind" and "The wise man's fear" by Patrick Rothfuss.
Prince of thorns/King of thorns by Mark Lawrence as well ^^.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 2, 2013)

The Hobbit.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't read many books but there were at least two that I took the time to read the whole way through and actually enjoyed. They were Peter Pan and Sphere by Michael Crichton. Video games are my preferred storytelling method.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking for Alaska and The Great Gatsby


----------



## Camplord (Jun 15, 2013)

Life's a dream.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 20, 2013)

Speak, by Laurie Halse Anderson. I love stories about how hellish high school is, and the character Melinda just resonated so much with me. 

Read it, it's not like any other story you've read.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 20, 2013)

The Empty Summer.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 20, 2013)

Novel would probably be Requiem for a Dream
Short story would be I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream


----------



## taken (Jan 3, 2014)

Books I am reading right now is  1.The Divide 2. Back To The Divide 3. Jinx On The Divide - Elizabeth Kay, which I am enjoying. 
Also I like Goodnight Mr Tom.


----------



## FlareTheFox (Mar 2, 2014)

So many good titles...
My bookcase is crammed full of books like the Riftwar Saga by Raymond E. Feist, Empress Orchid by Anchee Min and The Good Earth by Pearl S. Buck.
But I think my favourite of all time is still the autobiography of Adeline Yen Mah, Chinese Cinderella and Falling Leaves. I first read it as a child and I still read it from time to time. Don't think I've laughed and cried so much from a single book.
At the moment I'm reading a biography of Pearl S. Buck called "Burying the Bones". She was a very interesting lady and a revolutionary writer of her time. I'm also reading "Scar Tissue" by Anthony Kiedis. I think I'm beginning to understand and appreciate a lot more of the Red Hot Chili Pepper songs just by knowing how they were conceived.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Of Mice and Men.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 2, 2014)

Incarceron


----------



## Sefi (Mar 2, 2014)

Dark Tower series.


----------



## Yumi (Mar 2, 2014)

Im currently loving Earthsea(1st) and will be a favorite.


----------



## the_raging_snorlax (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd say the Harry Potter series. I've tried reading other books like The Hobbit, The Mortal Instruments and Chonicles of Narnia, Catcher in the Ryem but I didn't enjoy them. I guess I'm just not a book person. With that said I do remember enjoying some of my high school novels we had to read. Animal Farm comes to mind here.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Apr 7, 2014)

Rayuela by Cortazar


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 27, 2014)

The solitude of Prime Numbers/La solitudine dei numeri primi.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looking for Alaska by John Green


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just finished reading 'The Andromeda Strain' by Michael Crichton. Definitely a great book!


----------



## RikuCrafter (Aug 28, 2014)

Probably my own story that I bound into a book. I'm writing a long one now and that will take over when I'm done, but for now it's my own "Unachi".


----------



## Jayro (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd have to say _Holes_.

I forget the author, but it has a silver award on it, and I could NOT put it down! No other book had me coming back to it every waking moment I got.

10/10, Definitely would recommend.


----------



## ody81 (Nov 22, 2014)

arrrgghh
Dostoyevsky, Notes From the Underground
Tough question though. <Maybe> Homer <maybe> 

Ah, someone else picked it too, good taste


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 22, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Looking for Alaska by John Green


 

Not my absolute favorite, but definitely in my top 10!
The other books of John Green are pretty good too. Although I find he always seems to use the same base: smart/genius and socially awkward lead character that struggles with coming of age.
The Fault in our stars was the only book where he didn't use that base. 
Looking for Alaska is his best book imo. 

Until a few months ago I thought Harry Potter would be my number 1 book/series for ever, but I was wrong!
Ready Player One by Ernest Cline.
Seriously guys, read it.

A lot of you on this forum will really like it.

The story is set in 2044 where human civilization is crumbling in which people are either dirt poor or filthy rich .
The poor people live together in huge trailer parks where the trailers are stacked and bolted together into some sort of Frankenstein apartment buildings.
Living there is rough and there's constant thread to get robbed or the apartments collapsing.
To get away from their miserable situation, people spent most of their time in the OASIS, a free to use Massive Multiplayer Online Virtual Reality Simulation.
After the death of the creator of the Oasis, a video is released where he states that anyone who can find the Easter Egg inside the Oasis, inherits his fortune and ownership of the Oasis. The Easter Egg is hidden behind 3 gates that can be unlocked by 3 hidden keys.
And so started the race for the Easter Egg. The first years almost everyone searches for the Egg, but after a few years there are only a few people left who have dedicated their lives to the search and are called 'Egg Hunters' or 'gunters'.
And then one day, after years, someone finds the first key. And the race for the fortune really begins.

This book is full of gaming and '80s references. I like to think I know a lot about gaming, but even I had to look up quite a few thing 
Seriously this book is brilliant and you won't be able to put it down.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Jan 17, 2015)

DragorianSword said:


> Not my absolute favorite, but definitely in my top 10!
> The other books of John Green are pretty good too. Although I find he always seems to use the same base: smart/genius and socially awkward lead character that struggles with coming of age.
> The Fault in our stars was the only book where he didn't use that base.
> Looking for Alaska is his best book imo.
> ...


 
This is it! I want that book! My fav is Call of The Wild by Jack London!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 17, 2015)

The enclopedia of useless information. I have pretty much memorized it and it is great if you want to be a trivia God


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2015)

The Hunger Games series. Each and every end of each chapter, Suzanne Collins ends it with intensity so you are eager to read and know what happens next.


----------



## TheLoneWolfGamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Lorien Legacies, The Witched, Assassins Creed, TCON, GoT, Ready Player one.... Any more books like it, I'm already a LoTR fan so don't go to it? Need stuff for my kindle! Recommendation?


----------



## easycrashing (Mar 27, 2015)

dresden files, pendragon, harry potter, hunger games (only book 1), artisan fowl..


----------



## Vipera (Mar 27, 2015)

Principia Discordia.


All hail Eris


----------



## DragorianSword (Apr 3, 2015)

easycrashing said:


> dresden files, pendragon, harry potter, hunger games (only book 1), artisan fowl..


 

I think you might have meant 'Artemis Fowl' 
Absolutely love Eoin Colfer. I read a couple of the Artemis Fowl books and the part he wrote from 'Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy' is one of the best parts of the book.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Apr 3, 2015)

Stephen King's 'IT', if I can only select one novel. 

Piers Anthony, if I can only select one author. 

'The Guardians of the Flame' series by Joel Rosenberg, if I can select a series.

Kishimoto Masashi's 'Naruto', if I can select an entire storyline. 

'Naruto', again, as my favorite story ever told in any medium.

Honorable mentions to Raymond Feist, Mickey Zucker Reichert and J.K. Rowling.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2015)

The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

I always read manga  (it's still considered a book right?)

I think my favorite book is Shinrei Tantei Yakumo. it's a light novel by Kaminaga Manabu. It has an anime and a manga but still, I prefer the book.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 20, 2015)

The shining by Stephen King, Miles better then the movie.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 28, 2015)

The Monk Who Sold His Ferrari is my favorite book.

The Monk Who Sold His Ferrari is my favorite book i really like this book.


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 5, 2015)

PenPal by Dathan Auerbach


----------



## mashers (Sep 5, 2015)

Tough choice. Probably either 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami or Existence by David Brin.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2015)

Brothers Karamozov by Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## Governa (Oct 19, 2015)

Papillon by Henri Charrière.


----------



## Seiji Tanaka (Nov 27, 2015)

"Colorless Tsukuru Tazaka and his years of pilgrimage" by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 17, 2015)

Cinder by Marissa Meyer


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 17, 2015)

My favorite book:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/35...g on amazon&qid=1450391683&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3

It's on sale on amazon now!


----------



## Radiobread (Dec 21, 2015)

...of all time?

'Watership Down', by Richard Adams.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. The only book that made me laugh out loud, even though I think it wasn't supposed to.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 7, 2016)

The Bible :^) Proverbs is my favorite book.
My Awakening by David Duke.
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Basic Economics by Thomas Sowell


----------



## Medinte (Feb 25, 2016)

I like all kinds of genres, but my preferred one is Fantasy  My favorite book is still Lord of the Rings. Hard to beat..


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Feb 27, 2016)

My favorite book that I'm reading right now is called Little Brother. It's a book about hacking, encryption and fighting the government. Google it.
The favorite book that I've read, ever, is probably either The Hunger Games or Divergent. I just love the first person perspective along with the action/adventure genre


----------



## Edrian (Mar 31, 2016)

The Hunger Games is all I could think of at the moment =P
I've read a lot of books in the past but not really much currently.


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 21, 2016)

harry potter series


----------



## steve007 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello , My fav. book is KINZURDIA a new series,  I read the preview on amazon and pre-ordered it .

  I am so hyped for this e-book !


----------



## Maq47 (Sep 5, 2016)

Rick Riordan's The Heroes of Olympus Book Five - The Blood of Olympus had an awesome ending, and Rick Riordan is already attempting to fill the holes in the plot (there was technically only one hole) with a new series, the first book of which is already released. For those who don't know, Rick Riordan is the author of the 'Percy Jackson and the Olympians' series, two of which were made into movies. The Heroes of Olympus series follows on from the events after the last book in the 'Percy Jackson and the Olympians' series.

For those interested, I included a spoiler with the details of what the plot hole mentioned above is:



Spoiler



Basically, the original location of the Oracle of Delphi (the original Cave of Delphi) was taken back by Apollo's enemy Python while Apollo was being afflicted by his warring Roman and Greek personalities. He later fled to one of his shrines in the Roman lands to have peace between the personalities. While he was there, Gaea told Python to make the Oracle of Delphi tell Apollo a false prophecy, which he told Octavian, which ignited his ego, and inadvertently caused him to make war between Camp Half Blood and Camp Jupiter; this in turn angered Zeus, and Apollo had to stay at the shrine because of it. In the second-to-last chapter of the last book, Zeus claims that Gaea's rebirth, as well as the war in general, could have been prevented if Apollo hadn't let the Oracle of Delphi get taken in the first place. Apollo is then blasted by a lightning bolt by Zeus and disappears. The new series attempts to tell why the Oracle of Delphi was taken, and follows the 'Trials of Apollo' (the name of the series) after he is stripped of his godly state by Zeus and thrown to Earth, with Zeus' final words being 'Your fault, your punishment'. I already read The Trials of Apollo Book One - The Hidden Oracle, and anyone who has read his previous works will LOVE the seemingly new style of storytelling he is attempting to use in this series (the entire book is narrated solely by Apollo, and some of the things he says are downright funny - maybe even funnier than Leo's jokes from the Heroes of Olympus series).


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 26, 2016)

My favorite book is manga and shoujo


----------



## Alucardio (Nov 14, 2016)

The Count Of Montecristo


----------



## steve007 (Nov 14, 2016)

Mine is KINZURDIA,
 Sorry I can't take this down I saw I post twice .


----------



## x65943 (Nov 14, 2016)

steve007 said:


> Mine is KINZURDIA,
> Sorry I can't take this down I saw I post twice .



Your favorite book is a 47 page preview? That is confusing to me.

Are you a big reader or no?


----------



## steve007 (Nov 14, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Your favorite book is a 47 page preview? That is confusing to me.
> 
> Are you a big reader or no?



NO Kinzurdia is  309 pages 27 chapters I own it now, Gotten 5 star


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 14, 2016)

I guess if I had to choose, hitchikers guide to the galaxy. The whole thing, not just the first book of the same name.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 14, 2016)

steve007 said:


> NO Kinzurdia is  309 pages 27 chapters I own it now, Gotten 5 star


Sorry I read this post first


> Hello , My fav. book is KINZURDIA a new series, I read the preview on amazon and pre-ordered it .
> 
> I am so hyped for this e-book !


And I didn't realize it was a couple months old. 

Your favorite book used to be a preview, but now it is a full fledged book. Point still stands that at some point your favorite book was a preview. 

Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## steve007 (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh It's ok , I know there is a preview as well !..


----------



## sion_zaphod (Nov 14, 2016)

I have a huge fondness for sci-fi / fantasy and humour as you can see from my handle.  I would have to go with anything by Douglas Adams or Terry Pratchett.  HHGTTG to name just one and Dirk Gently another.  Guards Guards, Fifth Elephant and Mort are my favourite discworld novels although anything with the Nac Mac Feegles is awesome.  For hard core sci-fi I would go with Dune.


----------



## XDel (Nov 14, 2016)

Hard to say, but I do know that when I finished reading Clive Barker's Thief of Always, that I started again at page one, which was a first with any book for me. On the other hand, I have read a lot of great books, mostly those by Neil Postman of the non-fiction variety.


----------



## Dyne115 (Nov 14, 2016)

The Sirens of Titan - Kurt Vonnegut Jr ---- Kept me alive in Highschool. I still listen to the audiobook for this to this day on Youtube.
The Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger ---- To this day, I am 28, and I still listen to the audiobook by Michael Rowley on Youtube... A classic...
Breakfast of Champions or Goodbye Blue Monday ---- Kurt Vonnegut Jr
Of Mice and Men - John Steinbeck ---- A tragic classic...
Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - Robert M. Pirsig ---- Late 70s style philosophy versus technology and other values.
Catch-22 ---- Joseph Heller ---- Kept me alive in Highschool. One of the finest books on this damned world of ours.
SULA - Toni Morrison ---- One of the most difficult novels to write essays on and one of the finest works on how hatred unites all.
Slaughterhouse-Five - Kurt Vonnegut Jr ---- Classic wartime novel. Valuable for anyone that wants the serenity to accept the things we cannot change.

These are only but a few favorites I've read, perhaps this may encourage others to indulge as well in some literature that genuinely has shaped me to become a better man and retained me into sticking around.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Nov 14, 2016)

All time fave The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy, but im also something of a John Grisham fanatic. So anything by him, I guess....


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 15, 2016)

path of radiance by brian sanderson
the magnus chase series by rick riordan
Mistborn also by brian sanderson
don't laugh but I'm still a fan of a series called animorphs
and a webnovel called   Savage divinity by ruffwriter


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 15, 2016)

Not sure. I love reading, but I've read so many books that I don't know which I like best. Lol. I've been reading pretty much every day for the past 13 or 14 years sooo rip knowing my favourite book.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 16, 2016)

I just finished re-reading the full Dark Tower series, and enjoyed it much more than I did the first time I finished it. Always loved the first four books, but the last three seemed like something of a cop-out when I was younger. Maybe I had to grow in order to appreciate them fully. 
Other favorites
The Sword of Truth, books 1-4. After that they get tedious.
Nightrunner series by Lynn Flewelling: Lesser known but excellent fantasy novels.
Xanth series by Piers Anthony: My favorites when I was young
Contact by Carl Sagan
1984 by George Orwell, and in a similar vein, though written more for younger readers; Little Brother by Cory Doctorow (read them in that order as the latter heavily references the former) 

There are more, but that's good enough for now.


----------



## Erion (Nov 18, 2016)

Currently i love Robert Galbraith aka JK Rowling's Coromoran Strike series: Cuckoo's Calling,Silkworm and Career of Evil.


----------



## fixagel (Dec 1, 2016)

The book that alway's come to my mind even if I don't recall it correctly nowday is alway gona be:

The Dunwitch Horror - H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## unlitmoon (Dec 7, 2016)

The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss, 100% 

Though that might die off out of sheer irritation waiting for the final book in the trilogy. We'll see if impatience and irritation can make love of a book revert .


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 7, 2016)

I have been reading the Altered Carbon Trilogy by Richard Morgan. It's a hard book to read and follow but the ideas are far out there and very interesting to say the least. Netflix is also filming a TV series based on the book at my hometown so yeah I cant wait to watch the adaption too.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Dec 7, 2016)

The Silmarillion by Tolkien, and The Songs of Distant Earth by Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 21, 2016)

Dan brown all the way 

Angels and Demons is my AFTF. I have read, Da Vinci Code, Digital Fortress and Deception point.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm currently reading the Sword Art Online novels. Not sure if they are my favorite books, but they are pretty good.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 19, 2017)

I would say my favorite series so far is the Series of unfortunate events By Lemony snicket


----------



## martyre (Feb 14, 2017)

shawshank redemption is mine


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 14, 2017)

martyre said:


> shawshank redemption is mine


was just watching a video on that one


----------



## martyre (Feb 14, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> was just watching a video on that one


 cool. unexpected surprise


----------



## Molhel (Mar 6, 2017)

My favorite series is The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan, but I cannot stop loving the Sherlock Holmes (collection) by Arthur Conan Doyle. He wrote so passionately and perfectly, with incredible humor and wit, that it isn't hard to believe why he and his work is considered so highly.  Particularly, "A Study in Scarlet" is an incredible piece of literature. Part II was the most depressing and entertaining thing I have ever read, and it was so cleverly written that I couldn't put the book down. 

If you guys haven't yet, read just that story at least. If you don't fall in love with the wit of Doyle and his writing and cast of characters, what book could appease you man?!


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

Where the Red Fern Grows by Wilson Rawls


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

patrick rothfuss's kingkiller chronicle. even though it's not even done yet. the world building is just so interesting.


----------



## Flirkyn (Aug 14, 2017)

A series of unfortunate events. My favorite book saga with a great setting and athmosphere. I just loved it.

Not far behind are Isaac Asimov book. Especially Fondation saga


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 14, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> patrick rothfuss's kingkiller chronicle. even though it's not even done yet. the world building is just so interesting.


book3 ain't never comin out,lol.
but that aside, The Powder Mage trilogy by McClellan is the dopest read I've had so far, and it's 10-years later series, Sins of Empire, is even better. I nominate it for best steampunk fantasy of all time.
The Stormlight archive is beyond awesome, and with book 3 releasing in November, I can hardly wait.
The Wheel of time is still one of my top 5's 
and Skullsworn, a spin-of of The Emporer's blade is awesome.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 14, 2017)

The Hobbit.  Timeless classic, and I have a bunch of other books that would be close to my top picks, but that one I can read over and over.


----------



## HCartin (Aug 14, 2017)

tetrabrik said:


> patrick rothfuss's kingkiller chronicle. even though it's not even done yet. the world building is just so interesting.


Those ones are amazing, also Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn series. But my all time favorite will always be Solaris by Stanislav Lem. F%ck, that book takes SciFi to another level.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 15, 2017)

Flirkyn said:


> A series of unfortunate events. My favorite book saga with a great setting and athmosphere. I just loved it.
> 
> Not far behind are Isaac Asimov book. Especially Fondation saga


AOUE is awesome, I loved that series!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2017)

The Stranger by Albert Camus is definitely my favorite book now, but Animal Farm is pretty damn good.


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 15, 2017)

Flirkyn said:


> Not far behind are Isaac Asimov book. Especially Fondation saga



yes, and yes! asimov made me fall in love with the Science fiction that emphasized the Science. such an admirable personality. if you haven't read his memoir, "I, Asimov", I do recommend it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2017)

The Mists of Avalon.

I read The Once and Future King and Mary Stewart's Merlin trilogy and The Wicked Day, but my favourite book on the legend of King Author has to be The Mists of Avalon.


----------



## Condarkness (Sep 7, 2017)

Favorite book...The Black Ice by Michael Connelly. Also the first Jack Reacher book by Lee Child.


----------



## steve007 (Oct 5, 2017)

Celebrating its one year anniversary.  

  KINZURDIA 


   I love the new cover!


----------



## Cenvo (Nov 19, 2017)

I love A song of Ice and Fire by George R.R Martin. 
Stormlight Archive and all the mistborn books by Brandon Sanderson especially the ones with Wax and Wayne =)

But the books set in the Elderling realm by Robin Hobb will always have a special place in my heart, Assassins Apprentice, Liveship Traders, Rain wild chronicles etc. <3


----------



## Gizametalman (Nov 20, 2017)

Edgar Allan Poe's Antology.
The Bible, my favourite part of the bible is when Goku and friends reunite the Dragon Balls and calls Shen-Ron for help.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 21, 2017)

Book of the damn year, 2017.


----------



## Termer (Nov 21, 2017)

Ready Player One by Ernest Cline. It's also a movie now, I think.
PS: Okay, it is. http://readyplayeronemovie.com/


----------



## Kaidou (Jan 5, 2018)

I didn't read much, but Catch 22 by Joseph Heller was a pretty good read.


----------



## steve007 (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm Loven the new cover art of KINZURDIA! Tell me what you think?


----------



## Mackmire (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't really read much anymore these days, but I love Alastair Reynolds' books. They have a lot of great concepts in them.


----------



## Stephano (Mar 28, 2018)

The Road


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 2, 2018)

Opinion has changed since i opened this thread, my favorite piece of fiction is now TGAB. The Gods are Bastards, a free to read web serial. 11/10.


----------



## NicknameGoesHere (Apr 17, 2018)

Ready Player One


----------



## gasaonjigo (Apr 17, 2018)

My favorite in 2017: A Dog's Purpose


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 23, 2018)

I like mystery, thriller, and comedy. I also like SCI-Fi, and fantasy as well. But if I had to choose a favorite book, it would have to be Jack Reacher Killing Floor. That book really made me continue to read.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

I now consider The Stranger by Albert Camus to be my favorite novel.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 24, 2018)

....and it's changed again, this time for good, the best piece of fiction EVER conceived is A Practical Guide to Evil. just read this excerpt from it. 
a bit long, but worth it. 



> “We don’t get real victories, Catherine. Oh, we usurp a throne for a few years. Or win a handful of battles. Once in a while, we even win a war and stay on top long enough for people to believe we are unbeatable.”
> 
> His eyes turned hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamhigh1708 (May 20, 2018)

Phantom by Susan Kay !Good use of multiple narrative forms !


----------



## Juanita (Jun 19, 2018)

In Search of Lost Time by Marcel Proust and Don Quixote by Miguel de Cervantes are two of my favourites.


----------



## saltysalamander (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh lord I have so many favourites. 

My current favourite is Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor.


----------



## dogmarch (Jun 28, 2018)

for a series, it's the chronicles of the imaginarium geographica.

the thief lord by cornelia funke is good, too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

The anthology of Edgar Allan Poe.
But my very favourite so far is:
Bola de Sebo by Guy de Maupassant


----------



## MugsySiegel (Jul 8, 2018)

My favorite book would be Odd Thomas.


----------



## Strule (Jul 11, 2018)

Dang that's hard!
I'll pick Desperation from Stephen King


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

The last stand. Stephen King


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 30, 2018)

Whatever da fug I'M currently writing. 

now, czuse me, i gotta go finish that 70,000 word chapter so i can snatch that achievement.


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 3, 2018)

One of my favorite books is The Four Agreements by Miguel Ruiz.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2018)

Perhaps "Brave new world", it is very short and nice.
Or "1984", it is also very short and nice.

I love those two with some special regard. But I think the one I like the most it is brave new world.
H.G. Wells' "The Time Machine" is also very nice.

I think I just like old _*very short*_ and well written dystopic science fiction.


----------



## Durelle (Sep 7, 2018)

Through the Ice. By piers anthony


----------



## neotank19 (Sep 13, 2018)

My favorite book, has to be. That classic fantasy epic, The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm reading now A Daughter of the Samurai by Sugimoto. I can't tell this is my best book, but it's very interesting. It's a real story about traditional japanese family told by one member. (so called biography, right?)


----------



## haxan (Sep 28, 2018)

All time fav has to be "a tree grows in Brooklyn"
Also American gods (and everything by Neil Gaiman), Carrie, The Great Gatsby and Jane Eyre. I have so many more but don't know which to include so i'll stick to current fav books.
Edit: can't believe I didn't include Haruki Murakami. go for any of his books and you'll be good.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 28, 2018)

haxan said:


> All time fav has to be "a tree grows in Brooklyn"
> Also American gods (and everything by Neil Gaiman), Carrie, The Great Gatsby and Jane Eyre. I have so many more but don't know which to include so i'll stick to current fav books.


Gosh, Gatsby was great. I read it for the first time on ikureader (ds homebrew ebook reader) - the book was actually included as one of the default books distributed with the homebrew. 

That thing was great. I actually used to read a ton of books on my DS back in the day. I read Brothers Karamazov on there too - a great book if you're looking for something.


----------



## kinomaniak (Oct 21, 2018)

my favorite book is Harry Potter. And God Father


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2018)

Does Ace Attorney count as a book...?
No?

Well, then my favorite book is Ready Player One.


----------



## moviepost (Oct 29, 2018)

Dairy Queen Series by Catherine Gilbert Murdock. I read the books after i graduate high school and leave such a great message to me.


----------



## Brizas99 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Alchemist


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 8, 2018)

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Laghum (Nov 9, 2018)

The whole Revelation Space series by Alastair Reynolds is awesome. I would recommend to read it chronologically.


----------



## TuxTux (Nov 9, 2018)

Does Wikipedia count as a book?


----------



## Laghum (Nov 9, 2018)

TuxTux said:


> Does Wikipedia count as a book?



Yes, i guess?


----------



## TuxTux (Nov 9, 2018)

Very impressive photos even if most of the books are just paintings.


----------



## clynbert (Jan 9, 2019)

1Q84 - Haruki Murakami


----------



## ginger_man (Feb 6, 2019)

Anna Karenina was the first classic book I really liked. It had lots of unique interesting characters and good writing style. I felt all the emotions the characters had, so it was really hard to read it at the end. 
So, as we usually wrote at school (argh, headache): "I highly recommend this book'.


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

1984, george orwell


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 9, 2019)

fiis said:


> 1984, george orwell


Good taste, comrade!


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Good taste, comrade!


I was going for some serious sarcasm hahah, i see i failed. But it is a good book, interesting themes


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 9, 2019)

fiis said:


> I was going for some serious sarcasm hahah, i see i failed. But it is a good book, interesting themes


To be honest, I think it is among the ones I enjoy the most, no lying about it.
I think many people can't enjoy it for some reason. I guess?


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> To be honest, I think it is among the ones I enjoy the most, no lying about it.
> I think many people can't enjoy it for some reason. I guess?


I think people get turned off because it is not an easy read. It does take some energy and effort.


----------



## camW00dS (Feb 19, 2019)

The Dark Tower series so far


----------



## NJBoss (Mar 1, 2019)

Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas - HST


----------



## Gaidai (Mar 14, 2019)

I adored Romance of the Three Kingdoms, once I finally finished it. Heck of a long read and not for everybody though, as it tends to be repetitive. It certainly schooled me with regards to Dynasty Warriors games, though


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)

All the Harry Potter books. I love all the Harry Potter books and movies. I could never pick only one as a favorite, they are all so good.


----------



## Enkuler (Mar 21, 2019)

fiis said:


> I think people get turned off because it is not an easy read. It does take some energy and effort.


Effort? I went through it like water.
However in the end I still didn't like it because of several reasons.

First reason is that I felt like the scenario was just too much of an excuse to showcase the world. And I mean, that's better than mere descriptions of course, but it was still a disappointment at the end. I was expecting to have scenario and descriptions at the beginning, then more scenario than descriptions at the end once I got enough background, but no, scenario was alwsays nothing more than an excuse to go through all the layers of the world.

Second reason in spoiler, for people who didn't read it.


Spoiler



I didn't like the love story between the two protagonists. It was like
> i hate that girl
> i do hate that girl
> oh, she loves me?
> oh, i love her too then
> btw love=sex
> btw, love is more than just sex, once we get in trouble i'd die rather than compromise her
wtf

Then they betray themselves because that's what the system wants, but since their relationship seemed like bullshit all the time, that "betrayal" has less impact. It doesn't really feel like the system being so good it can destroy durable relationships. It only felt like their relationship was bullshit all this time anyways and the system wanted it to end.



Then again, in terms of ideas vehiculated, that was a good book of course.


----------



## D4X (Mar 31, 2019)

Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep. Absolute classic! Not worse or better than Blade Runner, I think they're both awesome!


----------



## romanaOne (Mar 31, 2019)

House of Suns or maybe Revelation Space by Alastair Reynolds. Speculative, hard science fiction mixed with space opera.  I can't stand any more fantasy.


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

Secret and Alchemist!


----------



## dalimartin (May 24, 2019)

The Devotion of Suspect X


----------



## evo-brut3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Recently I felt in love with Murakami's books, I feel like they're meant to be read by me, although I wouldn't encourage any of my friends to read them, mainly beacuse of the specific intimacy and the way in which the author describes sexuality. 
My favourite one for now is 'Kafka on the Shore'.


----------



## Disappeaer (Jul 11, 2019)

evo-brut3 said:


> Recently I felt in love with Murakami's books, I feel like they're meant to be read by me



I got the same impression, I mean to read Murakami books for a while now, especially "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle". The "David Lynch in book form" reputation he's got makes it sound like I am going to love his books.


----------



## evo-brut3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Disappeaer said:


> I got the same impression, I mean to read Murakami books for a while now, especially "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle". The "David Lynch in book form" reputation he's got makes it sound like I am going to love his books.


I didn't know that he has this kind of reputation and I don't know really know David Lynch's movies. But thank you, I'll check them. As for now I read 1Q94 and I enjoy it, but I don't feel this specific mood in it, maybe because I didn't have much time to just sit and simply read, instead I was reading while driving a bus or in a queue.


----------



## drvipej (Jul 13, 2019)

Any Stephen King books


----------



## Bappay (Jul 18, 2019)

Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 3, 2019)

Right now? The Legion of Nothing.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Aug 3, 2019)

Masters of Doom,The Ultimate History of Video Games, Game Over (David Sheff)


----------



## regnad (Aug 3, 2019)

The Bible

Just kidding!


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 4, 2019)

The Wasp Factory by Iain Banks


----------



## mariopepper (Aug 13, 2019)

I suppose it's Arch of Triumph


----------



## ibroxgaz (Aug 13, 2019)

I remember when I used to read books, But now I just get codes in the gaming cases.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 14, 2019)

it stephen king


----------



## _velocity (Sep 15, 2019)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series  really fun to read and humorous


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2019)

Darn it... There we so many good choices, but if I had to pick...

Either 1984, or bob, son of battle.

1984 has shaped my beliefs massively. It taught me the values of a free society the the dangers that said societies often head towards.

Bob was my first really dark book. Almost all books I'd read up to that point were light cheery children's novels. Either that or they read like a electric manual(I'm looking at you, Beowulf.). Bob was different. It had some of the most multi-faceted and deep characters that I've ever seen, even now. It was thrilling, it was compelling, and it was very tragic. The characters are so very human it's painful. Well, mostly the protagonist and villain of the story, but still.


----------



## jimzrt (Oct 3, 2019)

I can recommend Ender's game (or even the whole Ender's series)!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 3, 2019)

So then I would recommend Sobre Héroes y Tumbas / On Heroes and Tombs.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 6, 2019)

Let's see... It depends on my mood, but I'd rescue the following out of a fire :

1984 (George Orwell). Best dystopian novel, bar none
Sophie's world (Jostein Gaarder). Second favorite book as a kid and one that still holds up as an adult for the philosophy
The great and secret show (Clive Barker) best fantasy /horror novel ever. And that's saying something
The never ending story (Michael Ende). Favorite book as a kid. Nostalgia now, but still holds a special place
The new topping book /new bottoming book (Dossie Easton & Janet Hardy). Seriously : if you ponder whether s/m is something for you, forget about 'classics', let alone that 50 shades garbage : THESE are the books that'll tell you something useful


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Let's see... It depends on my mood, but I'd rescue the following out of a fire :
> 
> 1984 (George Orwell). Best dystopian novel, bar none
> Sophie's world (Jostein Gaarder). Second favorite book as a kid and one that still holds up as an adult for the philosophy
> ...


I've read 1984, but I've never even heard of these other books. Are they any good?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2019)

Lee Carroll - _Die Reise nach Hause_/The Journey Home.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 14, 2019)

TerribleTy27 said:


> I've read 1984, but I've never even heard of these other books. Are they any good?


Erm...I'm not sure how to reply to that. This is a "favourite book" thread, so I obviously think they're indeed very good. Very different from one another as well, obviously. Lemme give you some more info on each:

Sophie's world is basically "what philosophy should be...but isn't". It's partially a novel of a young girl (Sophie) who starts to get private philosophy lessons from a mysterious teacher. It's not heavy-handed at all, but explores the deep questions of our existence. The other part is an actual course on Western philosophy. This might seem boring at times, but because this as well is written in human language (ever tried reading philosophy? It has so many definitions and phrases that it's not even funny anymore) it's interesting as well. It's a child's book...but one that doesn't patronize you.

The great and secret show...it's especially the first part (say about 50 or 60 pages) that truly sets the stage. It's a struggle that you can define as 'good versus evil', but not JUST that. It's about a world behind this world, and two persons working together to explore this, and in the end realizing they're on opposite sides. And it starts unusual but in a very believable manner.
The rest of the book is great as well. Barker is very good at building a fantasy world (Imajica, Weaveworld and Abarat are also among my favorite literature) but this one stands out even among these (Everville, however, is but an 'okay' sequel).

The never ending story...I've seen the 80s/90s movies first (1st and 2nd, that is). The book explores the lore far, far better. Okay, it's (again) a child's book. But one I hold very deeply in my heart.


The last two...I really don't know how to say it better. I've mentioned that I'm into BDSM a few times, but as this is a gaming forum, it's not something I talk about a lot (why should you? We're here to discuss games. Okay, and some other things. But I'm certainly not here to convince anyone. And I'm not sure I want to talk about it, considering minors might be listening). But to me, I REALLY wished I came across these books about ten years earlier. But noooo...my local library only had a copy of "histoire d'O". Don't get me wrong: it was a novel that was far ahead of its time and turned some ideas of feminism on its head. However, times have changed and things are far more normalized now. The idea that BDSM is some sort of strict hierarchy where wearing latex/leather is obligated, things are all about pain (if they're not about bondage), and so on and so on. The problem is also partially because we don't especially distance ourselves from any of it, but rather encourage interested people into (safely) experimenting with sexual ideas to see what fits them.
And that's where these books shine. The new bottoming book is mostly about the submissive/masochistic/receiving/bottoming side (yeah...we've got a whole bunch of names to give to the person to that person), the new topping book is more about the dominant/sadistic/giving/topping side (I could probably list about ten different names for somewhat the same activity  ). But both are written in a clear, simple, personal-but-effective way. The reason I wanted these books read ten years earlier is because those stories of O and writings of De Sade made me think I was a weird creep. Since then, I learned to accept that part ("okay, so I AM a weird creep. Sure beats being boring "), because consensuality is key. Everything that's been done to one another is with full agreement and within what they can and want to handle.
...and I can just keep on yapping about it, but again: it's all in the book. An absolute must if you're unsure on your sexual preferences but want to know about it. If it's nothing for you but you've got a friend, then Easton and Hardi's "When someone you know is kinky" is probably a better book for you (haven't read that, but basically everything they write is great. Including "the ethical slut", which deals with polyamory, btw).


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Nov 27, 2019)

There are many books I like to read again from time to time. Some examples:

George Orwell – 1984
Ray Bradbury – Fahrenheit 451
Sir Arthur Conan Doyle – _All of the Sherlock Holmes short stories and novels_
Edgar Allan Poe – _The detective stories that came even before Sherlock Holmes_
Mary Shelly – Frankenstein
H. G. Wells – The Time Machine
Robert Louis Stevenson – Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde
Lucy Maud Montgomery – Anne of Green Gables

German literature:

Hermann Hesse – Steppenwolf
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe – Faust I
^^^^^^^^^^​These two books really had a big influence on me


Johann Wolfgang von Goethe – Die Wahlverwandtschaften (Elective Affinities)
Heinrich von Kleist – Die Marquise von O
Heinrich von Kleist – Michael Kohlhaas


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2019)

The Shining

The Talon Series


----------



## MrSandman89 (Nov 29, 2019)

I think my favorite one is probably Dune by Frank Herbert. excited for the tv series


----------



## ntana1473 (Dec 8, 2019)

My favorite book is _1984_ by George Orwell.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 8, 2019)

hard to admit, *The Witcher series* by Greedy sapkowski I've the first 5 books made in Hardcover.

Anyway, those books are great, unlike the game, it greatly expand all other characters' story in Witcher's universe.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2019)

leon315 said:


> hard to admit, *The Witcher series* by Greedy sapkowski I've the first 5 books made in Hardcover.
> 
> Anyway, those books are great, unlike the game, it greatly expand all other characters' story in Witcher's universe.


How bout that ending, tho? 
I mean, do i REALLY have to go and point out that killing off the entire cast, then retconning the only surviving character to an unmentioned world, for reasons that don't make sense really isn't how one usually ends a series?


----------



## HCartin (Dec 26, 2019)

-KingKiller Chronicles by P. Rothfuss
-A Song of Ice an Fire by George RR Martin
-Solaris by Isaac Asimov
-Martian Chronicles by Ray Bradbury
-La Caverna by José Saramago
-Ensayo sobre la Ceguera y Ensayo sobre la Lucidez by José Saramago
-The Foundation Series by Asimov (I've read like 6 of them)
-Mistborn Series by Brandon Sanderson (OMG the plot)


SO A DIFFICULT QUESTION!!! I could continue... The Shining by Stephen King is also really fu6k!ng good


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 26, 2019)

Isn't Solaris by Lem?
Actually, Asimov wrote like 999999 books, quite probably he also had a Solaris and I just don't know.


----------



## Mythical (Dec 26, 2019)

I don't know what I like about this book so much , but I highly reccomend. 
https://www.amazon.com/Night-Road-M-Jenkins/dp/0060546069
It's called Night Road. Basically a vampire book, but not. It's not sappy though it can get really sad sometimes
Shit gets real too


----------



## leon315 (Dec 26, 2019)

lcie nimbus said:


> How bout that ending, tho?
> I mean, do i REALLY have to go and point out that killing off the entire cast, then retconning the only surviving character to an unmentioned world, for reasons that don't make sense really isn't how one usually ends a series?


the Witcher 1-3 are entirerly focused on Geralt, Triss, Yennefer and Ciri, the game was made based on just a *small* part (30%) of book, And the describtion about Wither's world is.......fascinating  it's great that author also expand the story after the event of Wild hunt.

I watched the 1st 3 episodes of Witcher Netflix series, compared to the books the quality is outstanding and i was truly amazed how Netflix one is so close to the books! The first 3 episodes are based on Sword of Destiny, and it covered the events prior of videogames, you should go to check them out 

I still haven't read Sapkowski's last book, so i've no idea how Wither series ends, I suspect


Spoiler: don't click on if you never played W3!



After Wild Hunt, Ciri refused to become Nifgaard's next empress, and choices to follow his adopted father as a Witcher then adventure continues


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 28, 2019)

leon315 said:


> the Witcher 1-3 are entirerly focused on Geralt, Triss, Yennefer and Ciri, the game was made based on just a *small* part (30%) of book, And the describtion about Wither's world is.......fascinating  it's great that author also expand the story after the event of Wild hunt.
> 
> I watched the 1st 3 episodes of Witcher Netflix series, compared to the books the quality is outstanding and i was truly amazed how Netflix one is so close to the books! The first 3 episodes are based on Sword of Destiny, and it covered the events prior of videogames, you should go to check them out
> 
> ...


Shit. I suspect I spoiled the series for you, then. The book series.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 28, 2019)

lcie nimbus said:


> spoiled the series for you, then. The book series.


nothing was spoiled if you have already played the game, cauz that's one of possible normal ending of W3, imo the Empress one is the best ending! but that would be the end of games but not of book.


----------



## Ventus007 (Jan 4, 2020)

- Generation X: Tales for an Accelerated Culture  by Douglas Coupland
- The Great Gatsby by  F. Scott Fitzgerald

Couldn't choose only one...


----------



## mariopepper (Jan 8, 2020)

I guess it's Arch of Triumph. I have a lot connected to that book because that's the reason why I entered college. It really means a lot for me and I will try explain why so. When I needed to enter the college I had to pass test and essay task by Arch of Triumph and got some help here with that if someone is interested in.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 8, 2020)

Not one book, but a book series: Sword of Truth by Terry Goodkind.
It was adapted into a TV show called Legend of the Seeker, which sadly only got 2 seasons before being cancelled and did not even get past the first book, as it was excellent. I only started reading the books after the show got cancelled. There are something like 20 books in the series spanning numerous story arcs, and while the newer books are not as good they are still great IMO.
If I had to pick just one book from the series it could be pretty much any of the first 11 books at random (spanning the first 4 story arcs), before he killed off one of my favorite characters, as they are all equally great.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)

FrederickBraun said:


> I was shocked. It's my favorite book now.



Surprise.


----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I like reading, so it's hard to pick one. Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes is one that make an impression on me


----------



## shiinji (Feb 10, 2020)

1984 by Orwell 

Propaganda machines still going strong


----------



## WarioWaffles (Feb 22, 2020)

The Metamorphosis is far and away my favorite, Franz Kafka is a very engaging writer.


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Oi, so I would go with The Shadow of the Wind and Winternight trilogy which I recently read, much enjoyed it. Shadow of the Wind has a special place in my heart tho


----------



## VanackSabbadium (Mar 31, 2020)

Frank Herbert's Dune


----------



## tink (Apr 21, 2020)

Joan Rowling "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows"


----------



## Pk11 (Apr 22, 2020)

Does it need to be a published book?
If not then Kammi Kettu by QuietValerie is probably my favorite completed book. Her other stories such as Falling Over, Touble With Horns, and Ryn of Avonside are all really good too, but are still in progress. Their all trans lesbian stories, but even if you're not trans / lesbian their well written enough to probably still be enjoyable reads.


----------



## AnshiAneko (May 2, 2020)

Normally I would say Les Miserables, but hey, usually nobody wants to read that. So I'm gonna promote a basically unknown author: Echoes by L.A. Ashton. The only vampire stuff (which I usually hate) that is actually good.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 6, 2020)

The book I always come back to and don't get tired of would be 1984.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 1, 2020)

Salem's lot


----------



## Zucker (Jul 7, 2020)

Facebook's Terms of Service.
The July 31, 2019 revision.


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 2, 2020)

World War Z. HellBound Heart. Metro Trilogy. Weaveworld  
i really want to read clive barkers imajica but im to intimated by it lol (i got the audio book and hard cover lol)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 2, 2020)

P E N T H O U S E

Just kidding.

Comedy by Aristofanes


----------



## haxan (Aug 2, 2020)

oh boy, this is a hard one. I guess American Gods by Neil Gaiman or Beloved by Toni Morrison.
I always go back and read those books countless times.


----------



## StemUK (Aug 5, 2020)

Currently working my way through the Discworld series, Guards Guards being my current favourite.


----------



## jogoPow (Aug 24, 2020)

Arch of Triumph by Remarque.
It's my favorite book, I've read it several times.


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 24, 2020)

The Kingsbridge Trilogy. Any of them.
Inferno, by Dante.
The Odyssey, by Homer.


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

Any SF by Brandon Q Morris or Ben Bova.... Really.... Great authors


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

I really like The Witcher books.


----------



## DerekMoore (Nov 10, 2020)

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes (Arthur Conan Doyle)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My favorite book is The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes (Arthur Conan Doyle) .


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 2, 2021)

Fantasy has always been a small obsession of mine, primarily through literature. Currently, _The Last Wish _and _The Sword of Destiny _from the Witcher series are two major favorites. Otherwise, the _Pendragon_, _Chronicles of Narnia_, _Harry Potter, Percy Jackson,_ and _Ranger's Apprentice _series occupied the majority of my childhood. I'm currently reading my way through the rest of the _Witcher_ books in hopes of keeping ahead of the Netflix show.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2021)

My favourite book has to be Neuromancer by William Gibson.

My introduction to this was actually Neuromancer the Video Game, though admittedly I played the CGA version on my 80286 AT as a child and only found the much better Amiga version years after. At the time, I had no idea of the lore but I was hooked on trying to defeat those AI before they fried my brain and I'd have to sell organs to upgrade myself.

The book and franchise itself apparently gave rise to Hollywood's main Cyberpunk genre, including Johnny Mnemonic who is the murdered ex-lover of Neuromancer's Protagonist's lover, played by Keanu Reeves, then the Matrix Trilogy also played by Keanu Reeves and finally Cyberpunk 2077 which Keanu Reeves made a cameo appearance in.

I keep hearing that they'll make the Neuromancer movie eventually, and if I had to guess who'd take the leading role ... then I haven't been paying attention for the last decade or so.


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

The Travels of Ibn Battutah


----------



## Brairf (Feb 10, 2021)

Animal Farm by George Orwell


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## TryXXXWest (Apr 6, 2021)

Pride and Prejudice ))) love it, and the movie also is amazing


----------



## drakeheyman093 (Apr 7, 2021)

The Master and Margarita


----------



## Caudis (Apr 16, 2021)

Gnosis by Adam Fawer


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2021)

The Thief Of Always by Clive Baker


----------



## x65943 (May 26, 2021)

IvanAllen said:


> My favorite book is Ulysses by James Joyce.


Seriously?

I've tried to get into that book to no avail 

It's so stream of consciousness, how did you get into it?

What do you think about the chapters being named after the Odyssey? Is there thematic overlap?


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2021)

I enjoy reading Manuals and Standards, so my Favourite Book has to be:
The Architects' Handbook by Wiley Publishing.

But if we're talking Novels, then it comes down to either:

Neuromancer by William Gibson
Musashi by Eiji Yoshikawa


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 30, 2021)

The tales from the legendary "Weird Tales" magazine, especially the older ones.
The short stories of E.A.Poe.
All the tales of H.P. Lovecraft.
I consider these the masterpieces of gothic literature not only American but worldwide.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2021)

Dune


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 27, 2021)

*SHOGUN * by james Clavelle?


----------



## joseprobe (Sep 6, 2021)

I really love the work of Stephen Hawking. All his books are included in the list of my favorites.


----------



## Plazorn (Sep 6, 2021)

Twilight Princess manga?


----------



## draftguy (Sep 21, 2021)

Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman.

For me it somehow reminds me of the movies
Brazil (Terry Gilliam) and The City of Lost Children
(Marc Caro / Jean-Pierre Jeunet).

Wish Terry Gilliam would make a movie.


----------



## AlanGreen (Sep 25, 2021)

Ulysses by Irish writer James Joyce


----------



## Andrew31 (Oct 13, 2021)

I really enjoyed the book Metro by Glukhovsky. Later a video game based on this book came out.


----------



## kakyoku (Oct 20, 2021)

i havent really read books but my favourite currently is battle royale
read it during class the other day and loved it


----------



## Romsteak (Oct 24, 2021)

kroshik said:


> I love all of King's books. Right now I'm reading and watching Mr. Mercedes.


Great autor ! I don't know that there is a serie. How is it ?


----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

The Bible


----------



## renatarogers (Nov 8, 2021)

The Picture of Dorian Gray- Oskar Wilde. 
I try to read as many books as possible. My teacher advised me to do this in order to improve my writing skills. Now I have almost none of them and all the texts for me are written by professionals. This is my favorite site https://writinguniverse.com/essay-draft/. If you have the same problem, you can use their services, they wrote all the essays for me on time and with quality.


----------



## Jessa (Nov 29, 2021)

I`m fan of John Ronald Reuel Tolkien


----------



## schaemarc (Dec 12, 2021)

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello, and good day!  My favorite computer science book so far is Linux From Scratch!

My favorite visual art book is namedas DragonArt:  How to Draw Fantastic Dragons and Fantasy Beings!

My favorite book tale at the moment is Knight in Rusty Armor

There was a book about a dragon I loved as a kid but differ from recalling its name:  If I remember correctly it features a centimeters-long blue dragon character.

I appreciate and welcome any recommendation about a book featuring dragons or about dragons for myself to read at!


----------



## twingo (Feb 17, 2022)

My favorite book is most definitely Heros Of Olympus it follows the series after Percy Jakcons a very good series and it is the first time I ever like the follow-up series rather than the original trilogy.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 17, 2022)

The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo (I think that's the name in English)
Loved every single page.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Feb 17, 2022)

Too many to list.  I love Tolkein's Middle Earth books.  David Gemmels Drenai saga.  David Eddings Belgariad and Mallorian.  Anything by Stephen King Particularly any of Dark Tower novels or connected Novels.  Anything by Anne Rice particularly the vampires. Sergei Lukyanenko Watch books.   Asimov's Robots/Foundation/Galactic Empire novels.  Larry Niven known space series.  Anything by Terry Pratchett.  Anything by Neil Gaiman, books and comics.  There is not just one book because I return to read most of the books I've mentioned every few years.  I love to read.


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 17, 2022)

In terms of graphic novels I really liked Captain Underpants and Diary of a wimpy kid, I can see why some people is turned off by the former but I still love it anyways.

In general I'm an avid fan of the Harry Potter series (although procrastinated on reading Order of the Phoenix) and the same goes for the Hobbit.

Everything else I have on my mind is basically other comic books, I have Batman Year One and some X-Men comic, the latter I found for cheap from an antique store.

Overall reading is pretty good and all but I would be lying if I said that it's my favorite thing to go all the way in my free time, I procrastinate a lot in that sense.


----------



## artoriaswolf (Mar 18, 2022)

reading the saxon stories books at the moment also on and off reading robin hobb would recommend!


----------



## Joker25 (Mar 21, 2022)

Despite all the super cool books, for me the best one is Harry Potter all the parts. Even though I don't like sci-fi much, but it has stuck in my heart since I was a kid.


----------



## Nathan95 (Apr 11, 2022)

any webnovel lovers here? I got into one past week and its too good.


----------



## MaeReeves (Apr 17, 2022)

Harry Potter I gues...


----------



## prybohdan (Apr 19, 2022)

Jane Austen Pride and Prejudice


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 23, 2022)

SHOGUN


----------



## Kazmar (May 6, 2022)

American Psycho for single book. Best book series is probably Monogatari, and best Manga series would be Steel Ball Run.


----------



## Red_Soldat (May 16, 2022)

Not a single book per se, but I'd cast my vote to the Foundation Trilogy by Isaac Asimov


----------



## GregBjorg (May 24, 2022)

Neuromancer by William Gibson


----------



## mrtvomore (Jun 2, 2022)

I will go with "The name of the rose" by Umberto Ecco. 

It is a novel/philosophy story so basically, it has everything you want from the book.


----------



## User007 (Jun 14, 2022)

Rather than going with a book, I wish to go with books.
THE GAME OF THRONES series is my favourite. Book series will serve better justice to the audience compared to series.


----------



## spoggi (Jun 14, 2022)

hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy series
Flashman series 
Sci-fi novels
Some Stephen King novels


----------



## Jayro (Jun 14, 2022)

"Body Rides" by Richard Layman. Great book, couldn't put it down!


----------



## XanthosAlexander (Jun 14, 2022)

I adore Les Misérables by Victor Hugo


----------



## CarlosBrown (Jul 8, 2022)

The Sound and the Fury


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 8, 2022)

CarlosBrown said:


> The Sound and the Fury



For some reason, the title made me think of Warplanes.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jul 8, 2022)

My favourite series so far is Bernard Cornwell's The Last Kingdom, singular book is too hard to nail down.

For someone who wants to write books full-time someday, I don't read as much as I perhaps should.


----------



## asc53087 (Jul 17, 2022)

I really like Dragon Age: The Calling because it establishes the background and history for several characters in Dragon Age: Origins, even some we never actually see and only hear about (like King Maric).


----------



## SG854 (Jul 17, 2022)

The Bible


----------



## twako (Jul 18, 2022)

Flowers for Algernon, by Daniel Keyes. Solid story, solid critique of societal norms (of the time, and even now), memorable, and made me feel intense feelings.


----------



## terebee (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catcher in the Rye -  J. D. Salinger


----------



## NateRogers (Aug 21, 2022)

Les Misérables by Victor Hugo


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Aug 21, 2022)

Martian chronicles - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Dragons (Aug 28, 2022)

Real book Emily Dickinson , edger Allen Poe second third art of war  collection, manga book still looking deciding if I had choose it be my love story series or sign of affection series

Comic book hard to say spawn or araknis


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 28, 2022)

I have a lot of gay romantics, some fictional gangster stuff and some gay comical romances. All in eBook form.

A Better Place ___Mark A Roeder

A Boy’s Own Story ___Edmond White

A Cage of Bones ___Jeffery Round

A Density of Souls ___Christopher Rice

A Home at the End of the World ___Michael Cunningham

A Single Man ___Christopher Isherwood

Almost Like Being in Love ___Steve Kluger

Amazing Adventures of Kavalier ___Michael Chabon

And the Band Played On___Randy Shilts

As Meat Loves Salt ___Maria McCann

At Swim, Two Boys ___Jamie O’Neill

Becoming a Man ___Paul Monette

Boy Meets Boy ___David Levithan

Brideshead Revisited ___Evelyn Waugh

Brokeback Mountain ___Annie Proulx

Call Me by Your Name ___Andre Aciman

City of Night ___John Rechy

Comfort and Joy ___Jim Grimsley

Dancer From the Dance ___Andrew Holleran

Dream Boy ___Jim Grimsley

Family Affairs ___Larry Paculdar

Giovanni’s Room ___James Baldwin

Healing Your Emotional Self ___Barbara Engel

Hero ___Perry Moore

How I Paid for College ___Mark Acito

How Long Has This Been Going On ___Ethan Mordden

Keep it in the Family ___Fergie Boy

Lake Brambruck ___Douglas Gellatly

Like People in History ___Felice Picano

Maurice ___E. M. Forester

Me Talk Pretty One Day ___David Sedaris

Members Club ___Piet Hoebeke

Moby Dick ___Lance Stahlberg

Mysterious Skin ___Scott Heim

Naked ___David Sedaris

P’town Murders ___Jeffery Round

Rainbow High ___Alex Sanchez

Running With Scissors ___Augusten Burroughs

Secrets to Die For ___L. J. Sellers

Sexual Behavior in the Human Male ___Alfred Charles Kinsey

Soldier Boy ___J. M. Snyder

Swordspoint ___Ellen Kushner

Tales of the City ___Armistead Maupin

The Best Little Boy in the World ___John Reid

The Catch Trap ___Marion Zimmer Bradley

The Celluloid Closet ___Vito Russo

The Charioteer ___Mary Renault

The Dreyfus Affair ___Peter Lefcourt

The Family Corleone ___Edward Falco

The Front Runner ___Patricia Nell Warren

The Gay Cockade ___Temple Bailey

The Hours ___Michael Cunningham

They Joy of Gay Sex ___Dr. Charles Silverstein - Felice Picano

King James Version *The Bible* ___Men Of God

The Line of Beauty ___Alan Hollinghurst

The Lost Language of Cranes ___David Leavitt

The Mysteries of Pittsburgh ___Michael Chabon

The Persian Boy ___Mary Renault

The Picture of Dorian Gray ___Oscar Wilde

The Swimming Pool Library ___Alan Hollinghurst

Vintage ___Steve Berman


----------



## Larfleeze (Sep 8, 2022)

I can't really pick a favorite book, but my favorite author is Jim Butcher. I guess I could say my favorite in his Dresden Files series is Dead Beat. Outside of that, my favorite book is one of these:
I Am Ozzy by Ozzy Osbourne
Calling All Creeps by R. L. Stine
At the Mountains of Madness by H. P. Lovecraft
The Stranger by Albert Camus
Dogsong by Gary Paulsen
...the list goes on. It's hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Arthur25 (Sep 9, 2022)

Arc de Triomphe - a masterpiece


----------



## nWo (Sep 9, 2022)

Dracula, by Bram Stoker. I am a vampire / horror fan since I can remember, and, between so many, many books and other works of art, this one in particular has a special charm to it, because it is indeed a masterpiece. The way the autor narrates the story, is something that I have never enjoyed quite like I did with this one. It just have some magic to it.


----------



## Dragons (Sep 20, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I have a lot of gay romantics, some fictional gangster stuff and some gay comical romances. All in eBook form.
> 
> A Better Place ___Mark A Roeder
> 
> ...


Any of these good? Glancing at title some look fun to read


----------



## nolann (Sep 20, 2022)

Body Rides by Richard Laymon


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 20, 2022)

Dragons said:


> Any of these good? Glancing at title some look fun to read



Some are down right boring. Yet others are interesting.. I'm still working on reading "The Family Corleon". It's a part of "the Godfather" series.


----------



## Foxy26 (Sep 28, 2022)

"1000 year of Joys and Sorrows" by Ai Weiwei. I recommend you read this book.


----------



## danielmeyers (Oct 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I have a lot of gay romantics, some fictional gangster stuff and some gay comical romances. All in eBook form.
> 
> A Better Place ___Mark A Roeder
> 
> ...


Started reading "Mysteries of Pittsburgh" by Michael Chabon because the reviews on the Internet are very good. I don't have much to say about this book except that I thought it was okay not great. I didn't like the main character although he and the main character from The Catcher in the Rye are very similar. I haven't finished this book yet, although I've heard that the ending is very interesting. I'm sorry, but that's just my opinion. The ending is really great.


----------



## louza (Oct 18, 2022)

At the moment it's: Book: One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.

SHAREit


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 18, 2022)

J.K. Rowling's Harry Potter book novel.


----------



## gtaisthebest (Nov 14, 2022)

Flowers for Algernon - can read these one every week and will still love it


----------



## martinn (Nov 17, 2022)

I like detective stories as well. One of my favourite authors is Robert Galbraith. I could recommend ‘Silkworm’ and ‘Troubled Blood’.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 24, 2022)

Holes. (Disney made a movie on it)

I seriously couldn't put the book down because of how well it was written. And there's extra stuff the movie didn't show you.


----------

